# FREE: Ladies Raliegh road bike



## Bigtallfatbloke (29 Oct 2008)

This is a Rayliegh 'Sillouette' ladiers road bike/tourer. Free on collection from essex.

Basically it's a bike a saved from going into the skip but I have no use for it and have no desire to spend on doing it up. It has some rust in places but nothing dangerous or that couldnt be delt with. It has a broken lower brake lever (but I have a spare if you want). The rear and front mechs are fine as is the cassette and crankset. The Brakes are ok as well as are the stem and drop bars. The brake hood covers are fallng apart and need new ones. The chain is rusted up and a new one is best. The bike needs a new saddle and the seat post could do with replacing. The wheels seem ok, but I havent even pumped up the tyres (which seem on visual inspection to me alright).

Basically it's an old bike that has seem better times & has clearly been left outside for a while. With some TLC it could be rideable agin but I have a more suitable project to work/spend on in my Brian Rourke frame.

So...it's here if you want it...like I said free to collect, I cant be bothered to post it though. I think this would suit a medium build/height lady rider for a town run around...I wouldnt go on tour on it


----------



## Steve Austin (29 Oct 2008)

Might be interested for the missus. any chance of a pic or two?


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (29 Oct 2008)

Sure...only the camera is in my sons pocket and he is in germany for Half term...wont be able to take a pic until Monday.

The bike is a sort of Purple/pinkish colour with white bar tape. It ha sshimano bits (although I cant say what type of shimano...definatly an old shimano set though).

I thought about breaking it down but to be honest it makes more sense to keep the bike in one bit and spend some ( well a lot really) time/effort on it .


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (29 Oct 2008)

THIS IS NOT THE BIKE...but it is a picture of lifted off a google for raliegh silouhette. the bike I have is the same frame style, but is in a purple pink finish and mine has drop bars and a quil stem.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (30 Oct 2008)

..well if nobody is going to give it a home I will hav no choice but to execute it...


----------



## mickle (31 Oct 2008)

One of this bunch of lunatics will take it off your hands and butcher it.

http://www.customcycles.info/viewtopic.php?t=612


----------



## Domestique (31 Oct 2008)

BTFB, I have a girl friend at work who is looking for a bike and if its still going would be interested.
Where in Essex are you? We are in SS0


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (3 Nov 2008)

..ok..thanks for the PMs...

..the bikes still here if anybody wants it. 
I have spent a week cleaning the house out..de junking...the garage is next...so this thing is destined for the tip pretty soon...


----------



## Speicher (3 Nov 2008)

Some Counties have set up a scheme to re-use the parts or the whole bike, depending on the condition of it. 

You can find it by searching on goggle for "Recycling Bicycles in Essex", to see the one nearest to you. I am not trying to point out the obvious, just trying to point you in the right direction, rather than it go to landfill. 

Someone on this forum in Edinburgh was trying to find a good home for an unwanted bike. I found (wait for it) The Bike Station for him. 

In Worcester we have motov8 at www.motov8.org where they also involve teenagers in learning how to repair bikes etc, with welding skills and team building skills. Unuseable parts make plant holders etc. 

Failing that, there will probably be a skip specially for bicycles at your nearest tip, (if it is a big one). Hope this helps.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (3 Nov 2008)

Thankyou..I think I will count down 10 days...then take your advice..if that fails then I will melt it down and make counterfiet coins for the dartford river crossing tolls out of it.


----------



## Speicher (3 Nov 2008)

I do not like to think of bicycles going in landfill. I hope you find a good home for it.


----------



## Steve Austin (12 Nov 2008)

btfb

I been trying to mail you. but you have too many mails in your inbox!!!!


----------



## Kovu (12 Nov 2008)

I'd have taken it if I was closer, but way toooo far away for me to fetch it sadly. Even if it wouldnt do for me, I have severl mates who cycle.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (13 Nov 2008)

..oohhpps..sorry...erm how do I cure that then?

...I did send you a pm with pics etc..did you get that?


----------



## Speicher (13 Nov 2008)

BTFB you go to "my account" top left of the page, then to "list messages".

To the right of the messages is a little box, in which you click and a tick will appear. So choose the messages you wish to delete, tick the box on the right. Then scroll down to the bottom of the page where there is a box on the left of the word "Go". Scroll down in that box to where it says delete and then click on "Go". You may have two pages of messages, and you might want to keep some.

OR you can click on a message to read it and then delete it. But this takes a lot longer, it depends how many messages you think/know you want to keep. If you just delete a few messages to start with then people will be able to send you messages, and you will be able to delete the others later without rushing. Hope this helps.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (13 Nov 2008)

ok...thsanks..try it again now.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (14 Nov 2008)

Ok all this is taken now...Steve please see PM Ta.


----------

